
Ask HN: How (not) OK is it to analyze text from SciFi books using torrents? - ddxv
I had a cool idea today I wanted to try. It would be a comparison of popular science fiction and fantasy books and the language used in those books. I would absolutely love to share my results on the internet.<p>I worry though that it would be crossing too many lines to download ebook torrents and also post my text analysis results.<p>Is torrenting ebooks too immoral? Are there other options to getting plain text scifi&#x2F;fantasy books?
======
dozzie
> Is torrenting ebooks too immoral? Are there other options to getting plain
> text scifi/fantasy books?

You forgot that you can access most of the books at libraries. How immoral is
that? How immoral is researching using books borrowed from a library?

